# Scott Scale 950: Frage zu RideLoc und Farbe



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

Moin,

ich hab ein neues Fahrrad, ein Scott Scale 950 MJ 2020 in schwarz/rot. Muss noch "customized" werden, darum hab' ich zwei Fragen:

a) die Farbe der Akzente (s.u.), ist dass eher "Squad Orange" oder "Spicy Red"? Ich frage, weil ich den entsprechenden Flaschenhalter bestellen möchte. Wenn's kein der beiden Farben ist, nehm ich halt schwarz
b) das Fahrrad wird beworben mit "RideLoc 3-Position Remote" für die Federgabel. Tatsächlich sind das aber nur 2 Positionen, offen und gesperrt. Ist das ein Fehler in der Beschreibung, weil 3-Position z.B. nur bei Fullies verfügbar ist?

Danke und Gruß

m0wlheld


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

@m0wlheld

Servus,

der 3 Pos. Remote sollte unabhängig von Fully / HT sein. Der Dämpfer bzw. die Gabel müssen es können! Da Scott das Bike so bewirbt gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass es das auch kann. (Habe selber zwar kein Scale aber ein Spark)

Der Lockout Hebel rastet aber in 2 Positionen ein wenn du ihn betätigst oder? Ich dachte bei meinem Bike am Anfang auch es sei etwas defekt aber man muss einfach mit etwas Kraft relativ weit drücken.

Hast du das Rad selbst aufgebaut oder kam das so vom Händler`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

Flibberle88 schrieb:


> Da Scott das Bike so bewirbt gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass es das auch kann. (Habe selber zwar kein Scale aber ein Spark)



Ganz schön optimistisch


Flibberle88 schrieb:


> Der Lockout Hebel rastet aber in 2 Positionen ein wenn du ihn betätigst oder?



Es gibt zwei Positionen (siehe Bilder):

Grundposition (Gabel offen, Sperr-Hebel unter Release-Hebel)
Endposition (Gabel gesperrt, Sperr-Hebel vor dem Lenker)
Dazwischen ist nicht und noch weiter geht nicht. Montiert ist eine Fox 32 Rhythm, hat die überhaupt 3 Möglichkeiten?





Flibberle88 schrieb:


> Hast du das Rad selbst aufgebaut oder kam das so vom Händler`?



Versandhandler, kam mit montiertem Cockpit, der Lenker musste nur noch in den Vorbau.


----------



## crashtest212 (29. Mai 2020)

is nix neues dass Gabeln und Dämpfer mit nur 2 Stufen an dem 3 stufen hebel verbaut werden
bisher waren mir nur rockshox und xfusion Bauteile an Genius sparks scale 7/940 abwärts bekannt

welche dämpfereinheit in deiner fox is weiß ich nicht
lässt sich rausfinden was da los is

jedenfalls is es ja nicht unlauter das Rad mit dem hebel zu bewerben
denn der is ja verbaut
aber erklärungsbedarf besteht da schon


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

Hmmm... dubios

Wie gesagt kenne das Rad im Detail nicht aber hört sich so an / sieht so aus als gäbe es nur zwei Modi.

Ich hab bei mir im Scott Spark ne Fox 34 Rhytm verbaut die kann definitiv 3 unterschiedliche Modi (Offen / "Traction Mode" / Gesperrt) bei meiner Remote gibt es noch eine Rasterung zwischen den beiden Positionen die du zeigst.






In diesem Video(ca. 1:25) sieht man, dass es auch bei dir eigentlich 3 Positionen geben sollte.. Vielleicht ist hier vom Versender beim Aufbau schon was falsch gelaufen...


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> is nix neues dass Gabeln und Dämpfer mit nur 2 Stufen an dem 3 stufen hebel verbaut werden
> bisher waren mir nur rockshox und xfusion Bauteile an Genius sparks scale 7/940 abwärts bekannt



Jo bei den niedrigen Spark Modellen is das so, wird dann aber bei Scott auch explizit als 2 Pos. beworben, von daher ist hier irgendwas faul!


----------



## crashtest212 (29. Mai 2020)

evtl passt die Einstellung vom schaltzuganschlag an der remote oder gabel nicht
aber wenn Gabel lockt kann soviel nicht falsch sein


----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

Also lt. Produktseite bei Scott und beim Händler ist es eine:



> FOX 32 Float Rhythm
> Grip 3 / 3-Modes / 15x110mm QR axle / tapered steerer
> Reb. Adj. / Lockout / 100mm travel



Auf der Gabel selbst steht Fox 32 Rhythm und auf dem Lock-Out Stellrad steht „Grip“. Am linken Tauchrohr steht außerdem „ID: DWD6“


----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> aber wenn Gabel lockt kann soviel nicht falsch sein



Denke auch, der 3. Modus scheint ja zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu zu liegen.

 Erster Ansprechpartner ist der Händler, aber wegen sowas will ich das Rad jetzt auch nicht wieder zurückschicken. Aber wenn ein Bedienfehler ausgeschlossen werden kann, ist vielleicht ein „kostenloser“ Flaschenhalter drin


----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

Flibberle88 schrieb:


> niedrigen Spark Modellen



Ja, schönen Dank auch.


----------



## _Olli (29. Mai 2020)

RideLoc 3-Position Remote - ist kein fehler. der heißt einfach so und wenn du nen fully hättest, hättest du auch 3 möglichkeiten. 
die gabel ist das billigste von fox und hat nur 2 (offen oder zu). mit drei positionen könnten die die einstellungen unten an der gabel meinen.



PS: klick auf +zitat .... da musst ni alles einzeln beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Ja, schönen Dank auch.



Häää, ich spreche von Spark nicht Scale... Wie hätte ich mich deiner Meining nach hier ausdrücken sollen um nicht "diskriminierend" zu wirken? ?

Gibt halt low / mid / high end, keine Angst ich hab auch keine 11.000€ Voll Carbon Rennsemmel


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> die gabel ist das billigste von fox und hat nur 2 (offen oder zu). mit drei positionen könnten die die einstellungen unten an der gabel meinen.



Schau mal in dem von mir verlinkten Video, sollte das Modell vom TO sein und hat 3 Positionen...


----------



## crashtest212 (29. Mai 2020)

Die scott hebel haben immer 3 Raster
Egal was da dran hängt
egal ob hardtail oder fully
der Seilweg bis lockout  kann durch umlenkeinsätze im hebel an die herstellernorm vom fahrwerksbauteil angepasst werden


----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> PS: klick auf +zitat .... da musst ni alles einzeln beantworten



Ich weiß, aber der Editor ist mit dem Mobiltelefon eine Herausforderung. Ständig wird markiert, was nicht markiert sein sollte und Druck auf „<x]“ löst ein wahres Feuerwerk an Fehlinterpretationen aus.



crashtest212 schrieb:


> Die scott hebel haben immer 3 Raster
> Egal was da dran hängt
> egal ob hardtail oder fully
> der Seilweg bis lockout kann durch umlenkeinsätze im hebel an die herstellernorm vom fahrwerksbauteil angepasst werden



Also, der Hebel ist in der Lock-Out Position am mechanischen Anschlag, mehr in Richtung Vorderrad geht nicht. Dazwischen ist kein Raster.

Im Endeffekt wurscht, denn was die Gabel nicht kann, braucht der Hebel nicht anzubieten.

Kann mir noch jemand was zur Farbe sagen?


----------



## m0wlheld (30. Mai 2020)

Flibberle88 schrieb:


> In diesem Video(ca. 1:25) sieht man, dass es auch bei dir eigentlich 3 Positionen geben sollte.. Vielleicht ist hier vom Versender beim Aufbau schon was falsch gelaufen...



Wirklich obskur. In dem Video ist auch zu sehen, dass beim Release der Lock-Out Hebel in der Mitte stoppt. Tut er bei mir auch nicht, sondern saust vollständig zurück.

Jemand eine Ahnung, was die Mittelposition denn definiert? Ist es der Hebel oder die Gabel? Oder anders gefragt: Würde die Fox 32 Rhythm ohne Remote denn drei Positionen anbieten?


----------



## m0wlheld (30. Mai 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> Die scott hebel haben immer 3 Raster



Wirklich der Hebel? Woran kann man das festmachen, müsste die Mechanik nicht aufwändiger sein, also diese simple Rückholfeder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (30. Mai 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Wirklich obskur. In dem Video ist auch zu sehen, dass beim Release der Lock-Out Hebel in der Mitte stoppt. Tut er bei mir auch nicht, sondern saust vollständig zurück.
> 
> Jemand eine Ahnung, was die Mittelposition denn definiert? Ist es der Hebel oder die Gabel? Oder anders gefragt: Würde die Fox 32 Rhythm ohne Remote denn drei Positionen anbieten?


Nochmal, deine Gabel hat nur zwei Einstellmöglichkeiten. 
Der hebel ist immer der selbe bei scott..


----------



## crashtest212 (30. Mai 2020)

vll is der Zug falsch - zu kurz-an der gabel geklemmt


----------



## m0wlheld (30. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Nochmal, deine Gabel hat nur zwei Einstellmöglichkeiten.



Check.



_Olli schrieb:


> Der hebel ist immer der selbe bei scott.



Okay. Aber müsste er dann nicht - egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht - zwischen Locked und Open noch eine Position anbieten, bei welcher der Lock-Out-Hebel ungefähr unter dem Lenker steht?



crashtest212 schrieb:


> vll is der Zug falsch - zu kurz-an der gabel geklemmt



Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber der Hebel bewegt sich ja vollständig zwischen den beiden Endpositionen. Wäre das Kabel zu kurz, könnte eine der beiden Positionen nicht erreicht werden. Bzw. in Lock-Stellung wäre die Gabel nur "halb" gesperrt und in "Open" wäre der Seilzug sehr locker.

Anyway - ich lese mir mal durch, wie der Seilzug einzustellen ist und gehe da nochmal dran. Dabei kann ich auch prüfen, welchen Weg das Einstellrad an der Fox eigentlich zulässt.

Darf ich noch eine Frage dranhängen? Die Syncros 32H Felge ist mit X-24 beschriftet. Darf ich daraus ableiten, dass das Felgenbett 24mm hat? Frag' wegen tubeless-Umrüstung.

Und die Farb-Frage ist noch offen ...


----------



## _Olli (30. Mai 2020)

was nicht da ist, kann nicht angeboten  werden. würde ich sagen. 

schreib doch scoot ne mail - die werden es doch am ehesten beantworten können


deine farben frage kannst nur du beantworten ..... ja x-24 könnte die innenbreite sein


----------



## m0wlheld (30. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> was nicht da ist, kann nicht angeboten  werden. würde ich sagen.



Denke auch. Ich hab den Seilzug mal gelöst und kann den Einstellring an der Gabel um 180° drehen. Genausoweit wird der vom Seilzug auch gedreht, ohne das mittendrin ein Zwischenstopp merklich wäre.



_Olli schrieb:


> schreib doch scoot ne mail - die werden es doch am ehesten beantworten können



Mach ich.



_Olli schrieb:


> deine farben frage kannst nur du beantworten



Sorry, da hab ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Das Fahrrad hat rote Akzente, die aber ins Orange gehen. Leider steht auf der Produktseite nicht die Farbbezeichnung. Ich will jetzt den passenden Flaschenhalter besorgen, den gibt es in "Squad Orange" und "Spicy Red".  Letzteres scheint röter als das Fahrrad, erster "orangigier".

Aber auch das werd' ich mal einfach Scott fragen. Ansonsten kommt halt der komplett schwarze.


----------



## crashtest212 (30. Mai 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Denke auch. Ich hab den Seilzug mal gelöst und kann den Einstellring an der Gabel um 180° drehen. Genausoweit wird der vom Seilzug auch gedreht, ohne das mittendrin ein Zwischenstopp merklich wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die rote Farbe wird n bisschen ausbleichen
abhängig davon wie viel die karre der Sonne ausgesetzt is

kleine Kratzer am flaschenhalter kannst auf schwarz einfach mit edding ausbessern


----------



## _Olli (31. Mai 2020)

Nimm schwarz... Den gleichen Farbton wirst du eh nicht finden.. Die machen eh alle ihre eigene Suppe


----------



## m0wlheld (31. Mai 2020)

Der Flaschenhalter ist überwiegend schwarz, ich rede tatsächlich nur von dem Syncros-Logo und -Schriftzug.

Orange:





Rot:


----------



## _Olli (31. Mai 2020)

Bestell beide... Und guck.... 
Oder gar kein und fahr mit trink Rucksack


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> schreib doch scoot ne mail - die werden es doch am ehesten beantworten können



Scott hat mich (zurecht) an den Händler verwiesen, der hat dann mit Scott telefoniert und Rückmeldung lautet:  



> Die Hardtails haben in der Tat nur den modus offen und blockiert. Wir werden das in unseren Angaben entsprechend anpassen.



Wie das im Video ab 1:24 zustande kommt, kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (8. Juni 2020)

Was erzählt denn scott da....

Wenn an dem scott ne fox factory dran wäre, dann kann der hebel drei Stufen...


----------



## Flibberle88 (8. Juni 2020)

Dubiose Geschichte...

Auch auf der Scott Website wird es mit "RideLoc 3-Position Remote" beworben



_Olli schrieb:


> Wenn an dem scott ne fox factory dran wäre, dann kann der hebel drei Stufen...



Meine 34er Rhythm kann auch ohne "Factory" 3 Modi, keine Ahnung ob es zwischen 32er und 34er Rhythm Unterschiede gibt....?


----------



## _Olli (8. Juni 2020)

das rideloc - wurde doch schon erklärt..... das betrifft den hebel  -der  überall gleich ist.


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

Flibberle88 schrieb:


> Meine 34er Rhythm kann auch ohne "Factory" 3 Modi, keine Ahnung ob es zwischen 32er und 34er Rhythm Unterschiede gibt....?



Der Gabel wird es egal sein, ob der Lock Out auf 0, 1/2 oder 1 steht, das ist ja nur ein Drehrad. Gibt es denn bei Dir 3 Positionen am Hebel?



_Olli schrieb:


> das rideloc - wurde doch schon erklärt..... das betrifft den hebel  -der  überall gleich ist.



Wenn er denn überall gleich ist, was Scott nicht beantworten möchte und der Händler - nach vorgeblicher Rücksprache mit Scott - verneint, dann muss es ja Einstellungssache am Hebel sein. Ich seh da aber nix und ein Service Manual zum Hebel finde ich nicht.


----------



## _Olli (8. Juni 2020)

nochmal. scott zimmert an alle den selben hebel(guck dirs im video an, selbe hebel). und es kommt dann drauf an was für eine gabel du hast. wenn die gabel nur zwei pos. hat kann der hebel natürlich nur 2 was....


----------



## _Olli (8. Juni 2020)

aber guck bei dir noch mal ob da alles richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

Also, vielleicht können wir doch mal Konsens herstellen, welches Element die 3 Stufen zur Verfügung stellen soll.

Die verbaute Fox 32 Rhythm jedenfalls nicht, das Drehrad (welches in beiden Videos zu sehen ist und keinen Hebel besitzt) kann mit einem Sechskant frei von ganz offen nach geschlossen bewegt werden und dreht danach ohne Stopp wieder zurück nach offen.

Da die Remote den angebrachten Zug beim Lock-Out spannt, müsste sich die „half travel“ Position sich also im Hebel befinden - tut sie aber nicht.


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Also, vielleicht können wir doch mal Konsens herstellen, welches Element die 3 Stufen zur Verfügung stellen soll.
> 
> Die verbaute Fox 32 Rhythm jedenfalls nicht, das Drehrad (welches in beiden Videos zu sehen ist und keinen Hebel besitzt) kann mit einem Sechskant frei von ganz offen nach geschlossen bewegt werden und dreht danach ohne Stopp wieder zurück nach offen.
> 
> Da die Remote den angebrachten Zug beim Lock-Out spannt, müsste sich die „half travel“ Position sich also im Hebel befinden - tut sie aber nicht.


dann gibts wohl nen neuen hebel von dem hier keiner je was gehört hat
warum nicht....
bisher wars so dass der hebel 3 raster hatte
auch wenn fahrwerkskomponenten gar keine plattform oder eine mittlere " Trail" stufe hatten
zB hier oder hier nochmal die gabel betreffend


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> bisher wars so dass der hebel 3 raster hatte



Die ja dann auch konsequenterweise ohne montierten Zug/Gabel zur Verfügung stehen müssten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Die ja dann auch konsequenterweise ohne montierten Zug/Gabel zur Verfügung stehen müssten, oder?


ja
auf jeden fall





						Scott Twinloc für Rock Shox SID rlt
					

Guten Tach!  Ich bin dran mir ein Scott Spark selbst auf zu bauen. Zur Gabelwahl steht eine SID da ich gern wieder Rock Shox statt FOX an der Front hätte;) Bei FOX sind die CTD Gabel verbaut aber was kann von Rock Shox verbaut werden? RCT3 oder RLT? Ich lese was von DNA3 aber das find ich nicht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Rock Shox Motion Control DNA Infos
					

hallo zusammen,   hat jemand schon genauere infos zum neuen motion control dna:    der aufbau sieht interessant aus, es scheint, als gäbe es zwei baseplates. hat man eine HSC und LSC trennung da eingebaut? wozu ist die innenliegende feder? scheint auf jeden fall eine druckfeder zu sein...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> ja
> auf jeden fall



Siehse. Tut *mein* Hebel nicht, also entweder defekt, falsch konfiguriert oder neues Modell.


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Siehse. Tut *mein* Hebel nicht, also entweder defekt, falsch konfiguriert oder neues Modell.


jo
eins der vielen
eigenartig
aber hier steht auch 
" 2 position" 
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-970-orange-black-bike
oder isses das falsche bike?
hast den zug schon an der gabel weggeschraubt  und geguckt ob auf zug per hand 3 positionen hast?


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

immerhin schreiben die nu dass nur 2 pos gibt
früher war beim verkaufen  umständlich
sonst kommt noch einer und reklamiert ne funktion die so nie da war
aber hersteller und händler haben behauptet es wär anders
oder der scheiss boost valve dämpfer am genius LT der auch auf 3 pos lief aber nie nen lockout hatte

1 jahr später kommt so n spezialist  mit der karre und reklamiert auf teufel komm raus dass was kaputt wäre
nur um sich n anderen dämpfer mit lockout rauszunerven
aber nix da

es muss von anfang an kompetent und klar tanssportiert werden was mit dem artikel los is


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

Falsches Bike, ich habe ein 950er, welches mit 3 Position beworben wird.

Ich guck mir Hebel und Gabel nochmal genau an und spiele die Szenarien durch (wollte jetzt eh „folieren“), aber ich gehe unverändert von einem Fehler in der Beschreibung aus.



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-950-bike?article=274596006


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

seilzug an gabel ab machen
raster durchschalten
auf offen lassen
rändelschraube zughüllenanschlag am hebel fast ganz reinschrauben
seilzug an gabel
hoffentlich 3 stufen
auch wenn die dämpfereinheit a d gabel die mittlere evtl nicht her gibt

hoffe das klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

Seilzug an Gabel abgemacht, Ergebnis: Drehschalter der Gabel flippt um fast 360 Grad zurück.

Hebel am Lenkrad ohne Spannung, da ist auch keine Feder drin. Ohne Zug am Seil (und damit von der Gabel) bewegt sich der Hebel nicht.

In dem Video sieht man, dass der Arbeiter die Gabel mit dem 5er Sechskant schließt und dann das Seil befestigt. Das Stellrad an der Gabel benötigt von der Ausgangsposition bis zum Schließen mehr als eine ganze Drehung, der Hebelweg dreht das Stellrad aber nur um 120 Grad. Es bleibt also selbst in offener Position vorgespannt.

Für das Befestigen lt. Anleitung braucht man 2 Personen. Beim Versuch das alleine zu machen hat man kaum Kraft die Madenschraube korrekt einzudrehen. Das Stellrad und das Gewinde ist außerdem extrem weich, so dass im Endeffekt jetzt das Schraubengewinde weg ist und der 5er Sechskant im Stellrad kaum noch greift.

Ich brauche jetzt mindestens den Gabeldeckel / das  Stellrad als Ersatzteil, jemand eine Idee wo ich das bekommen kann (oder das nächstgrößere Bauteil)?
Überlege mir gerade auf die Remote von Fox zu wechseln, weil die schmaler ist und links auch noch der Hebel für die Variostütze hin soll ...

Ach ja - und es bleibt bei 2 Positionen.


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

Fox Racing Shox Ersatzteile | bike-components
					

Fox Ersatzteile sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				












						All Partlists | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

madenschraube mit irgendeinem Fett am Schlüssel fest kleben 
Klebeband auf 5er inbus
Seil auf drehposition "zu" festmachen


bei anderem hebel acht geben auf 
push to lock
push to unlock


----------



## m0wlheld (8. Juni 2020)

Hach, es ist ein Trauerspiel, ich hab natürlich auch das Teil unter der Stellschraube losgedreht und auf die Gabel gedrückt, so dass ordentlich Öl rausgespritzt ist.

siehe auch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oel-nachfuellen-an-fox-32-luftgabeln.803180/post-16659604


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Juni 2020)

Bist nich der erste
"hat mir n Freund erzählt"


----------



## m0wlheld (12. Juni 2020)

So, 

nachdem die Gabel bzw. der Dämpfer wieder befüllt war, habe ich das als Ersatzteil bestellte Remote Topcap Interface versucht zu installieren.

Als zum 2. Mal die Madenschraube durch den Raum geschossen ist und endgültig verschwunden blieb, habe ich für mich entschieden, dass es keine Remote braucht.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch den Hebel mal zerlegt. Wie vermutet will der von 3 Positionen nichts wissen.


----------



## boxy (13. Juni 2020)

Doch die Hebel haben 3 Rastpositionen ...

Beschreibung auf der Page:



> Grip 3 / 3-Modes
> Reb. Adj. / Lockout / 100mm travel



Ich würde da auch davon ausgehen, dass die Gabel das Typische Scott Feature haben sollte (100mm / 80mm / Lockout).
Kann natürlich auch ein Fehler in der Artikelbeschreibung sein, wobei das Spark 950 mit der selben Gabel angegeben ist.

Allerdings, warum machst Du am 2020 Model selbst rum, da besteht ja Garantie ...


----------



## m0wlheld (13. Juni 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Allerdings, warum machst Du am 2020 Model selbst rum, da besteht ja Garantie ..



Die Spannung am Lock-Out war nicht ausreichend, um wirklich zu sperren. Dafür schicke ich kein Fahrrad ein oder bringe es zur Werkstatt.

Der Rest ist eigene Doofheit.


----------



## m0wlheld (13. Juni 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Doch die Hebel haben 3 Rastpositionen



Nein, meiner nicht. Kannst ja oben sehen.


----------



## boxy (14. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Nein, meiner nicht. Kannst ja oben sehen.


Das mit den 3 Rastpositionen war schlecht ausgedrückt, die offene ist eigentlich keine Rastposition.
Das ist die Position, wenn der silberne Hebel mehrfach betätigt wurde und der Shifter in Ausgangsstellung ist.

oberer, Modelljahr 2018
unterer, Modelljahr 2019/2020 (den solltest Du im Prinzip haben, Abbildungen sind Hebel vom Spark, darum 2 Abgänge)

1. Ausgangsstellung - Offen/100mm


2. 1'ste Raste - 80mm

3. 2'te Raste - Lockout (Ja der Weg ist leider extrem Lang Firma Scott ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (14. Juni 2020)

Ne, den habe ich nicht. Hat definitiv nur zwei Positionen. Eigentlich sogar nur eine, nämlich die hintere (locked) Position, bei der einrastet (und der Hebelweg auch mechanisch beendet ist). Der "Release" Hebel gibt lediglich die Raste frei, die Rückführung nach vorne (open) muss über die Kabelspannung kommen.

Bei Deinem Hebel ist auf dem blauben Teil auch deutlich "Fox CTD" (Climb, Trail, Descend) zu sehen, ein Feature das die Grip 1 Kartusche der Fox 32 Rhythm nicht hat.

Das Gegenstück für meinen Hebel auf der Grip-Kartusche ist https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Remote-Topcap-Interface-Parts-fuer-GRIP-p63204/ . Weil das mit dem Ersetzen nicht funktioniert, wird jetzt die "manuelle" Variante montiert (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Topcap-Interface-Parts-fuer-32er-GRIP-p64970/)

Für 3 Positionen (mit Raster) ist eine Fit 4 Kartusche notwendig und diese Gegenseite (https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...Lock-Topcap-Interface-Parts-fuer-FIT4-p63200/)

Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Beschreibung auf der Produktseite zum Scott Scale 950 einfach falsch ist.


----------



## boxy (14. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Beschreibung auf der Produktseite zum Scott Scale 950 einfach falsch ist.




Das ist ebenfalls meine Vermutung.


----------



## B1rne (31. März 2021)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Ne, den habe ich nicht. Hat definitiv nur zwei Positionen. Eigentlich sogar nur eine, nämlich die hintere (locked) Position, bei der einrastet (und der Hebelweg auch mechanisch beendet ist). Der "Release" Hebel gibt lediglich die Raste frei, die Rückführung nach vorne (open) muss über die Kabelspannung kommen.
> 
> Bei Deinem Hebel ist auf dem blauben Teil auch deutlich "Fox CTD" (Climb, Trail, Descend) zu sehen, ein Feature das die Grip 1 Kartusche der Fox 32 Rhythm nicht hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo Zusammen,

bin hier gerade zufällig vorbeigekommen und dachte mir, ich als Scale 950 (2020) Besitzer gebe mal meinen Senf dazu.

Mein Rideloc-Hebel ermöglicht neben der offenen eine mittlere und eine geschlossene Stufe. Das war auch Kaufkriterium, da ich das an meinem alten Rad schon hatte. Alle drei Stufen funktionieren in Verbindung mit der Fox 32 Rhythm einwandfrei.

Am Wochenende habe ich mal einen kleinen Service an der Gabel gemacht und dabei auch die Remote wieder eingestellt. (Was zugegeben etwas fummelig ist)
Die Remote-Cap auf der Dämpferseite spannt durch Drehung eine Feder darunter. Dies erfolgt STUFENLOS. Ohne Drehung der Feder ist der Dämpfer geöffnet, mit weiter Drehung geschlossen. Der Scott Rideloc Hebel mit 3 Pos ermöglicht an dieser Stelle, dass man die Remote-Cap zusätzlich zwischen den beiden Endstufen (Maximal gedreht und nicht gedreht) stabilisiert und somit den Dämpfer halb offen fahren kann.

Das Bike habe ich bei einem Fachhändler, mit dem ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, gekauft. Die Gabel und deren Dreistufen-Einstellung, welche ich oft nutze, funktioniert seit Kauf (knappes Jahr) sehr gut und macht keine Probleme.

Meiner Meinung nach wurde da leider im Falle von m0wlheld vom Händler sowie dem Scott Support gepfuscht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## m0wlheld (31. März 2021)

B1rne schrieb:


> Mein Rideloc-Hebel ermöglicht neben der offenen eine mittlere und eine geschlossene Stufe.



Meiner nicht. Ist inzwischen aber auch demontiert.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2021)

Ich melde mich auch mal, habe nun ein Scale 930. Der Hebel kann definitiv drei Positionen. Mein Problem ist ein anderes: die Schnelle des Hebels ist gleichzeitig der Lockring für die Griffe. Ich will die aber gg SQLAB 711er tauschen, da passt die Schnelle  aber nich über den Plastikring. Ich müsste entweder ne längere Schraube für den Lockring haben oder aber die Lockring lose montieren (dann müsste aber ein GUmmi drunter da der Lockring sonst zu groß ist.
Hat da jmd. ne saubere Lösung?


----------



## B1rne (21. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal, habe nun ein Scale 930. Der Hebel kann definitiv drei Positionen. Mein Problem ist ein anderes: die Schnelle des Hebels ist gleichzeitig der Lockring für die Griffe. Ich will die aber gg SQLAB 711er tauschen, da passt die Schnelle  aber nich über den Plastikring. Ich müsste entweder ne längere Schraube für den Lockring haben oder aber die Lockring lose montieren (dann müsste aber ein GUmmi drunter da der Lockring sonst zu groß ist.
> Hat da jmd. ne saubere Lösung?


Hi!

Ich nutze auch die SQLAB 711er an meinem Scale 950 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Der Griff wird normal montiert. Für die Klemme der Fernbedienung gibt es einen Plastikadapter, der den fehlenden Griff ersetzt.

Im eMTB Forum ist das Problem auch schon behandelt worden:
https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/scott-ebike-ride-940-griffe-wechseln.6672/

Laut dem Beitrag müsste der Adapter deinem Bike-Zubehör beiliegen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2021)

B1rne schrieb:


> Laut dem Beitrag müsste der Adapter deinem Bike-Zubehör beiliegen.
> 
> Beste Grüße!


Das Rad ist leider von Radl Bauer, da war das lagernd. Und da hab ich natürlich nix mitbekommen. Abgesehen davon dass es echt mies montiert war.
Werde es einfach am Synchros Griff abschneiden.


----------



## ThomH (23. Januar 2022)

Servus, 
Kurze Frage zum Thema der Ridelock 
Wo befestigt ihr den Hebel für einen dropper post ? 
Besten Dank Thom


----------



## ThomH (23. Januar 2022)

Servus zusammen 
sorry ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit so dass mir das Forum schon sehr geläufig ist
Ich bin der Thom aus Roth, fahre seit geraumer Zeit Rennrad und mit dem Gravel zur Arbeit 
Nun soll es mit einem MTB auch mal mehr in den Wald und als Anfänger auf ein paar trails gehen. Ich hab mir recht lang Gedanken zum richtigen Rad gemacht ob nun Trail hardtail oder doch cross country hardtail. Nachdem ich aber auf dem Trail absoluter Anfänger bin und dennoch keinen Berg hinauf auslassen möchte fällt meine Entscheidung zu einem Scott Scale 930. 
diesem wollte ich einen dropper post verpassen wobei mir die Frage des Hebels gerade einfällt- sprich wo kann der hin wenn links ja der hebel für die Gabel schon ist - den ich eigentlich ziemlich clever finde 

Wie habt ihr das gelöst ? 
Danke Thom 

Wenn hier jemand aus der Nähe von Roth dabei ist freue ich mich auf eine PN um evtl mal zusammen zu fahren 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

